# 2014 SPSP Spring Fling ~~ April 12, 2014 - Cancelled



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*SPSP Spring Fling 2014 Thread

Date ~~ April 12, 2013

Time ~~ Come early to fish. Will probably start cooking arounf 11:30 am and start eating at 12.*

Items we will need.

Drinks
Ice
Coolers
Grills and charcoals and charcoal chimney
Trash bags
Aluminum Trays
Forks
Paper Plates

Chips
Cookies
Snacks
Side salads

Burgers
Chicken
Hot Dogs





Orest ~~ I have 2 grill(1 a 12" round Webber Jr. and a 20' square) , some charcoal and a chimney, hot dogs and buns, mustard/ketchup/mayo, chopped onions, baked beans and fried kraut with bacon/onions/garlic.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Count me in! I'll bring something like I did last year: Smoked sausages, and some snacks (probably some nice chips).

Best Regards,
Stan

Edit: My wife just told me that my two youngest daughters may have a public speaking competition that day. So, please mark me as tentative.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Dang stan..in and out in 13 minutes. .gotta be a record...orest im in ..I know I can bring some sodas and bottled water...as the weeks go on ill see if I can take up the slack on other items...


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Count me out.If I do show, I will be a drifter, and Im not riding a bike 60 miles to get there. Im no longer in the jet stream.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Wish I could, but that will be my last weekend in the office. Once April 15 hits I'll have plenty of time.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Orest,

Is this Catch and Release season?

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Ill answer for ya orest..yes this is the last weekend of C&R Stripers...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

sunburntspike said:


> Ill answer for ya orest..yes this is the last weekend of C&R Stripers...



Thanks.

The following weekend is open day, my 29th anniversary and Easter.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I may stop by to help with the cooking but not sure right now. I don't fish the C&R season.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

sunburntspike said:


> Dang stan..in and out in 13 minutes. .gotta be a record...orest im in ..I know I can bring some sodas and bottled water...as the weeks go on ill see if I can take up the slack on other items...


Don't count me out! I'm working on that now. But, I can't miss my daughters speech competition.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Orest said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The following weekend is open day, my 29th anniversary and Easter.


Orest: Congrats on 29 years! My wife and I have been married for 31 years. It's been a combination of: love and bliss, punctuated with periods of hand to hand combat.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

it's been a while since I made the the trip down I'm planning on being there


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Orest congrats on 29 yrs of marriage. I'm celebrating #49 today.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

cocoflea said:


> it's been a while since I made the the trip down I'm planning on being there


That would great.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I'll mark my calendar ... it was a good time last year, even if I did leave as the fish arrived


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Depending on when my wife has her surgery will depend on if I can go. If she has it at the beginning of April, I'm out, if she has it after the 12th I'm in. I'll know for sure in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll be there just let me know what I need to bring I'll pick up anything we need I use to live in Germantown me now I live in Hagerstown witch really socks cut now so is 2 hours from me


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm going to miss this 1, have to work the weekend:-(


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

Never Been To A SPSP Spring Fling But I Will Be There This Year Cant Wait!!:fishing:


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

Another year I won't be able to make it  it is one of the few weekends my wife isn't working.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry boys..due to a work related situation im gonna have to back out at this time...I may still be able to make it but I dont want to be responsible for something if I cant...once again sorry...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'll be there. Just tell me what you need and I'll bring it. At this rate we'll end up fishing in a freaking blizzard.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I will gladly come to propagate lies about how much fish I caught last year! My standard _formula_ would be to add upwards of 35% to every fish actually caught and make up crap about fighting off would be muggers and other undesirable, non-fisherman. 

I'll be the guy running his mouth non-stop and trying to act like an "expert" while some 10 yr old kid out-fishes me because he/she actually watches his/her pole. 

I will probably blame "global warming" or some other divine excuse as to why I get skunked and eat far more food than I actually bring. 

At least I'm honest ... well, no ... that's not right, because I just said I was going to lie....

At lest I'll have fun - how's that? 

Pete.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Come on folks.

I got 6 people saying they will come and probably not all we show up.

Unless I get a whole more "I'm coming and will this or that." I am going to cancel the event.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Orest said:


> Come on folks.
> 
> I got 6 people saying they will come and probably not all we show up.
> 
> Unless I get a whole more "I'm coming and will this or that." I am going to cancel the event.


I think the problem is having the event during the C&R season. Many of us including me don't fish the C&R. We want to take home something for the table. I'd like to see it rescheduled after trophy season. How do the rest of you guys feel about having it later when we can take something home? C&R is like taking you sister to the prom.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Orest said:


> Come on folks.
> 
> I got 6 people saying they will come and probably not all we show up.
> 
> Unless I get a whole more "I'm coming and will this or that." I am going to cancel the event.


I think the problem is having the event during the C&R season. Many of us including me don't fish the C&R. We want to take home something for the table. I'd like to see it rescheduled after trophy season. How do the rest of you guys feel about having it later when we can take something home? C&R is like taking you sister to the prom.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I agree with catman that it should be rescheduled , to come all that way ( if your coming a long distance ) it would be nice to bring something home for the table, you'll have the memories of a great day with fishing buddies/friend's and the one you caught or not. Just my two cents. TRIGGER


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

After Trophy season starts there will be no "trophy" fish to be caught at SPSP. Proper C&R does not harm a fish if you are lucky enough to get 1 from the sand. Plus after c&r is over spsp is a zoo.

Looks like I'm ahead of schedule at work so I can make it.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

RELEASE the spawning cows, people kill enough trolling, please just let them go


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I am cancelling the 2014 SPSP Spring Fling. *

Since there is a lack of interest and now a push to move it to after opening day.


The event was never really about catching dinner. 

It was a means to meet the person behind the board name, have a good time, some good food and a little fishing.



*So I am officially cancelling the event.*


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

kayak456 said:


> RELEASE the spawning cows, people kill enough trolling, please just let them go


Absolutely, no need to even take them out of the water.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Y'all put so much stress on a spawning cow that some of them dont lay their eggs, I had caught one a few years ago after c&r was over that had her eggs still in her but they were green in color but I wasnt the only one that day.
you still can have a good time and meet the people behind their board name , have fun, good food and a little fishing.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Orest said:


> *I am cancelling the 2014 SPSP Spring Fling. *
> 
> Since there is a lack of interest and now a push to move it to after opening day.
> 
> ...


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Sucks but oh well see u on the point.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Yeah, this winter has screwed everything up. Most of the guys I know haven't even strung their reels yet. It's hard to get people to commit when the weather sucks and the fishery has been crap the last couple of years.



catman said:


> I think the problem is having the event during the C&R season. Many of us including me don't fish the C&R. We want to take home something for the table. I'd like to see it rescheduled after trophy season. How do the rest of you guys feel about having it later when we can take something home? C&R is like taking you sister to the prom.


I respect anyone's right to their opinion but this badgering of responsible catch-and-release comes up every year. And like every year I'll reference my conversation with a Maryland DNR fisheries biologist. Responsible C&R is legal, safe and has a very low mortality when the water is cold because of higher levels of dissolved oxygen. But you know what has a 100% mortality rate? When open season comes and thousands of fishermen keep their legal limit every time they go out. I cannot understand giving a hard time to responsible anglers who leave the vast majority of their fish alive (before the season opens and after) then turning around and stacking them like cordwood a few weeks later. Which do you think does more damage to the fishery?

I know most of you Maryland guys aren't drum fishermen, but that's an entirely catch and release fishery over 26" down south. And that population is booming because responsible anglers only harvest smaller fish and do C&R exclusively. I'm starting to think we ought to do the same thing with the stripers: allow a slot of smaller fish where the population is larger and radically cut down on the harvest of big spawners and turn it into a C&R fishery.

Either way I'll be out on the beach the first warm day when the water hits 40. See y'all out there


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

That would be yesterday ^


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

kayak456 said:


> That would be yesterday ^


Good point, but I'll give it a little longer. There's a big flat to the right of the point toward the jetty that can buy you a couple of degrees. When the tide goes slack at low it'll heat up a little warmer than the buoy out in the channel, and when the tide turns it's just warm enough to make them bite.

The downside of this late season will mean more fish are harvested. It may turn out like 2003 when we came off a nasty winter and the big cows were still being caught into May rather than clearing out and heading north for the summer.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

While you all are bickering, it's time for shad and striper fishing on the rappahannock river down home. Stripers still biting in lake anna as well. So glad I moved south.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Green eggs in a striper doesn't mean its stressed its eggs arnt mature.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I haven't been on the board for a while, but had the date marked on the calender ... oh well, I really enjoyed last year's fling, particularly the brats, beans, and barbecue ... dang I'm hungry!


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

I actually haven't been on the board for awhile, and just popped on to see when Spring Fling was  Oh well. Maybe next year, or maybe a group of us can get together at SPSP one weekend.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Maybe Tunafish and some WBB guys at least, eh! Oh wait a minute, he's an honorary member!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I was so looking forward to making the road trip I still may come down


----------

